# Sub-Contractors Wanted In CT



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking for Reliable Sub-Contractors with experience in Central Connecticut

Please send me what you have for available trucks or equipment and what area you are able to work in.

Please email or private message me:
[email protected]

Thank you,


----------

